# Pensacola Bay Big Trout!



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Launched my Hobie Kayak after work yesterday for a couple hours. Wind was blowing a steady 15-20 out if the SE so we decided to get to a protected bank. Trout fishing was really good! We ended up catching 6 trout (14"-29"). The 29" was my personal best and weighed 8.63 lbs!!!

All fish were caught on a Mirrodine and were in deeper water (5'-8') next to a drop off.

Thanks to Hot Spots Bait & Tackle for weighing the fish.


----------



## greenhornet (Mar 21, 2012)

Sweet fish! Congrats!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Pig!!!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn!!! P'cola bay??? Thats a hell of a speck, gotta find me some that size!! Good job!


----------



## kcbau71 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice "BIG" Spec.....I'm sure it was a great fight.....congratulations! Wish I had been there.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Wow...nice trout. I had one on that size a few weeks back in Escambia bay and lost him as I was foolishly trying to lift him into the boat, so congrats on the catch.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice gator. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It was a fun fight especially from a kayak. I've caught a few just over 6 lbs but this one trumped those! Thanks again!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Dangit.. Beat my personal best out of the bay by 1" and .65#. Monster! congrats


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice fish man!


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

nice trout. secret spot? LOL


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Haha. Not really...just have to be careful.


----------



## pwisenut (May 16, 2011)

what a gator!! good job


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice Gator. Like the background blackout on the first photo!


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Hell of a fish, Jeff. We need to get together one day, been awhile. -AJ


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice fish!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks again everyone!
AJ-give me a shout sometime an we will fish! I see you've been killin the flounder! 8503252405.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful Speck. That qualifies as a true gator


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a monster. I'm still searching for one that big.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolute pig! Congrats!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice job brother!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I have caught lots of trout in th last 25 years , but not like that slobbering pig. Great work. WOW.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

damn nice speck.

my largest was caught on an white grub about 2 feet under a cork...old school...grandpa told me if they werent hittim red head with specs throw the white grub...sure enough about a 6 LB speck wanted it


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Nice'un!

Rick


----------



## Tuesdae1 (Mar 22, 2012)

that looks like somthing outa south Louisiana more that Florida. 
how many over the slot are anglers allowed?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

GATOR!!! Congrats!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

One over the slot per day.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

That is bait compared to the trout I catch, just kidding that's a nice fish.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Those are the trout that make redfish runs while your fighting them ! lol Heck of a trout!


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Nice Fish Man!!!!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow - Gator Trout for sure!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweet!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a stud there Jeff, congrats!!!













Jeff Russell said:


> Launched my Hobie Kayak after work yesterday for a couple hours. Wind was blowing a steady 15-20 out if the SE so we decided to get to a protected bank. Trout fishing was really good! We ended up catching 6 trout (14"-29"). The 29" was my personal best and weighed 8.63 lbs!!!
> 
> All fish were caught on a Mirrodine and were in deeper water (5'-8') next to a drop off.
> 
> Thanks to Hot Spots Bait & Tackle for weighing the fish.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang Jeff, That is a good one. We used to catch specks like that in the 70's but they have been scarce since. I thought the net ban would bring them back, but it has only seemed to increase the numbers.
Great fish!


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks! The trout have definitely been getting bigger. I catch a lot of 18"-22" fish where 5 years ago that wasn't the case.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice gator!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jacbilt (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mitziman (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that's a trophy! Nice job!:notworthy:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Those are nice trout. Things are looking good for the tourney next month.


----------



## KingKevin (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a fine trout!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats on an awesome fish!:thumbup:
In my opinion large trout are one of the hardest inshore fish to land. The thrashing of their big ole heads on the surface and then a hard run can easily pull a hook loose. Especially on artificial baits.


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn nice fish sir!:thumbup:


----------

